# Adaptation (2002)



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

Anybody seen this film? It is by far one of the best (and certainly the most original of) films produced in the last few years yet it seems that very few have seen it. Anyone else here a fan?


----------



## GnomeoftheWest (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Adaptation*

Saw it...Loved it.  Best film about the writing process. Think Brian would like it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Adaptation*

Never even heard of it. Slap me, I'm too much the cultural recluse these days. I'll keep an eye out if it's available to rent.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Adaptation*

Nothing to be ashamed of, the film kept a very low key, far too intelligent for the masses to appreciate. But yeah, get hold of a copy, its amazing, and go into it knowing absolutely nothing about it, you'll appreciate it best like that.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Adaptation*

What, you mean after you just hyped it? 

We just got some vouchers for our local video shop (rental store) so this Saturday we should be taking a lot at what's in - I'll check it out, see if it's in.


----------



## mac1 (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re:Adaptation*



> What, you mean after you just hyped it?



Indeed, let my word go out to the masses - LOL  !


----------

